# Seether



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Hallou.
Da Over NINE THOUSAND!!!111 Bands nen thread haben muss Seether auch einen bekommen!
Gibts hier noch Leute, die Seether mögen.
Mein Lieblingsalbum is immoment Seether Karma and Effect. Das Cover is eifnach genial wie ich finde =).
Gibts hiern och Leute die Seether mögen?
Oke, ich glaube zwar net das viele Seether kennen, deswegen hier mal was für die Ohren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHmA_yNIFSs


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallou.
> Da Over NINE THOUSAND!!!111 Bands nen thread haben muss Seether auch einen bekommen!
> Gibts hier noch Leute, die Seether mögen.
> Mein Lieblingsalbum is immoment Seether Karma and Effect. Das Cover is eifnach genial wie ich finde =).
> ...



Hmm gefällt mir richtig gut 

Ich hab ne neue 8. liebste Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Januar 2010)

Godsmack gefällt mir auch ziemlich, kennste evtl :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYjZK_6i37M


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2010)

godsmack <3
aber mag unser lieber alko nicht xD hatte es vor 2 monaten schonmal versucht ihn zu bekehren^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Seether, Hammer!
> Eine meiner Lieblingsbands, auch wenn nicht mehr so oft gehört.



Karma and Effect lass ich erstmal liegen...
Habs mir zu oft in den letzten Tagen angehört.
Wenn Finding Beauty komtm werd ich erstmal des satthören, bevor ich wieder zu karma komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

Ich mag "Gasoline" :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Mist.
Ich kann mich net entscheiden ob Karma and Effect oder Finding Beauty besser ist.
Beides so epic win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

